# Try this exercise if you can



## onehandclapping (Jun 15, 2008)

Walking home from therapy tonite I stood a little straighter, walked with a brisk step and looked directly into the cars stopped at the red light when I crossed the street (I sometimes feel all eyes are upon me) they weren't by the way  made me feel good about myself and more confident. I have to remember to do this all the time. I hope it works for you too.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

That's exactly the type of thing I've been doing. It's very effective I think. I helps me to feel less stiff/rigid.


----------



## steve p. (Dec 3, 2008)

Good call! Something I used to do when I would get anxious on a crowded bus or train and be afraid of panicking is I would stop and look around at each of the people surrounding me one by one. 

Just as you said, nobody was looking at me, they were all preoccupied with their own lives. Plus, looking at everyone individually, you realize they're people just like you, and that you are their equal, and that you belong. This always helped me calm down and gave me a nice confidence boost.

Standing tall with a proud and strong posture also helps me, as it sends a message to others, and more importantly to myself, that I believe in myself!


----------



## onehandclapping (Jun 15, 2008)

Great Flapjacker, I'm glad. Hey Steve, checked out your site, what a great resource, thanks. Your book will be out early next year? I'd love to read it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I find doing things like that really help.

I get really nervous when I have to walk to the front of a class to turn something in. All my classes are really big and I usually sit on the last row because there's more privacy, so I have a long way to walk back to my seat. I usually walked back looking at the ground and felt all the eyes were on me and I'd start to panick and nervously play with my fingers or something as I went along. But lately I've been looking up at people around me as I walk and I've noticed that people arent watching as I thought they were. I don't know what I was so afraid of. 
People should try doing this!


----------



## onehandclapping (Jun 15, 2008)

Great! I'm glad you're doing that. It really does work


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Sometimes they do watch me you know. Maybe because i am pretty


----------



## onehandclapping (Jun 15, 2008)




----------

